# First heat



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ShashaCruz (Apr 22, 2017)

The average age for the first heat is 6 months, but anytime within the first year is normal. The timing differs depending on the individual dog, the breed, and the size of the dog. The first heat is usually earlier for small dogs than large dogs. Signs are swollen vulva, bleeding, allowing mounting by other dogs, licking genital area, agitated, nervous, nesting and urinating more frequently.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Daghiedr said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask about heat cycles. I've never had an intact female and I'm not sure if she's going into her first heat. Any input would help.


The first cycle can occur anywhere from five months to twentyfour months of age or longer. They do not happen like clockwork. The first cycle also brings with it all of the physical changes associated with going through puberty.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The earliest I've had a golden go into heat is 7 months. My last golden was 13 months and my current golden was at 8 months. So I usually say 6 months up to a little over a year is what you can expect. I've never heard of a golden taking 24 months for first heat though. Not that I'm saying that won't happen but has to be very rare. I would suspect the first heat may have been a silent heat if the first noticed heat was 24 months as Golden's heat cycles can range from every 6 months to once a year. I had 1 girl that was really random. 13 months first heat 8 months the next 5 months after that. She was all over the place.


----------



## Daghiedr (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks guys! Gwen is about 7 1/2 month old. I think her vulva is swollen, but I'm not entirely sure. She did leave blood on my leg, and she been licking and tail tucking more. I'm really paranoid that I'm reading everything wrong and keeping Gwen and Sheriff apart for no reason.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Daghiedr said:


> Thanks guys! Gwen is about 7 1/2 month old. I think her vulva is swollen, but I'm not entirely sure. She did leave blood on my leg, and she been licking and tail tucking more. I'm really paranoid that I'm reading everything wrong and keeping Gwen and Sheriff apart for no reason.


Turn her over and snap a picture of her vulva.


----------



## Daghiedr (Nov 8, 2018)

She wouldn't stay still long, and she has a lot of hair. If they aren't good I'll try again later.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She might be starting her cycle but I would more suspect a UTI. Time for a trip to the Vet with a urine sample.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Talk w/ your breeder and find out the age his/her female had their first heat. My vet said it’s great to know as it helps you nail down. My pup’s half-sister was 13 months, mom was 12 months and my pups/half-sister grandma was 9 months. So I’m anticipating anywhere between 9-13 months.


----------

